# Wish me luck...



## fringe_dweller (Feb 4, 2003)

Just been asked to try out for Master Booth's "Master's Class". Only eight people in it so you get some serious attention. I'm the only one from our school who's been asked to try out - wish me luck, I'll be going for it in two days time.


----------



## Baoquan (Feb 4, 2003)

Good luck, brother.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well good for you, and best of luck...


----------



## greendragon (Feb 4, 2003)

As we say in Florida,, break it off my brother,, and represent,,,

                                                       Michael Tomlinson


----------



## Pyros (Feb 5, 2003)

As you wish: good luck, two thumbs up!


----------



## Chris from CT (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greendragon _
> *As we say in Florida,, break it off my brother,, and represent,,,
> *



DAMN!?  I heard you were hardcore Mike, but come on brotha.   

Good luck to ya Fringe!!! 

Take care


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 5, 2003)

Best of Luck.  I have a feeling tha tif you have been asked to go to the class you are more the ready.  HAve fun, work hard, and above all learn.


----------



## fringe_dweller (Feb 9, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO

Got in if you couldn't tell....
Thanks for the support


----------



## Baoquan (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrats, fringe...really happy for u man. Things are obviously going well for u.

:asian: 

Cheers

Bao


----------

